# diy carbord backround



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i painted black then i painted gravel and plants. i gess its not the biggest diy but it look cool. add pics soon


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Me too....


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Same here!!!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

needs some touch ups but that it  and its for my 20 gal


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Surreal dude, surreal.


----------



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

lookin good man.

iam makin a background from plywood and painted the crap outta it. once its finished i'll try to post a pic if i can get a digi cam from a friend.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
well done you. 
will you show a pic when it is on the tank ?


----------

